# Green Pee?



## RocketHedge (Sep 22, 2009)

I just moved from Colorado to Texas last week, and though the hedges rode fine in the car, now that I'm here Max has been having green pee. I've heard of green poop, but never pee. He seems to be eating/drinking normally so I'm unsure if this is just stress, or I need to get a vet involved. Advice?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Is it definitely the pee that is green? The reason I ask is hedgies are really good at making messes sometimes and if he is pooping green it might be possible for it to be mixing with the pee. I'm not saying for sure but its what came to mind when I heard this cause I know how my girl hedgie does sometimes. I haven't ever heard of green pee but hopefully there will be more a long that might have. I hope everything is okay with him


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Green urine is not that common, but I have seen it mentioned a few times over the years. I will ask the same question as the poster above, are you certain its urine and not watery diarrhea or that something green (green stool, or a green dyed item) got into urine or water and made a stain?

I ask because every time I have seen green urine mentioned, and when it is actually a health related problem, it has been something very bad. Of the three that come to mind quickly, two were liver problems (liver failure and fatty liver disease) another was an extremely bad bladder infection.

If you are certain it isn't a little green stool mixed with urine, or watery diarrhea, its time for a veterinary visit now to get a diagnosis.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

My best guess would be that green urine is a sign of excess bilirubin being broked down (from red blood cells) and excreted in urine. A problem with excess bilirubin does seem to indicate the liver. Was she very stressed during the move? Did she eat during her travel time? Fatty liver disease or some other type of liver disease also come to mind for me too. I would get it checked out if it persists and you're certain it's the urine that is green.

http://www.texascollaborative.org/spenc ... _color.htm


----------



## RocketHedge (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, I am sure it's green pee. I'll make a vet appt immediately.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

We will be keeping our quills crossed here that it is nothing serious. Please keep us updated.


----------



## RocketHedge (Sep 22, 2009)

Sadly, Max's condition deteriorated rapidly, despite being in the vet's emergency care overnight. He passed away early this morning, aged 3 years, 14 days.

The specialty exotics vet who came in after hours to try and treat him said that the green urine was most likely due to the breakdown of red blood cells. She told me that when this is seen, the prognosis for recovery is not generally very good, even with a vet's care.

A big thanks to the Austin Emergency Animal Clinic and Research Pet and Bird Hospital for trying everything they could to pull him through.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry. RIP


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry. While I had hoped you would have a better result, when I see someone post green urine, my heart sinks to my stomach as it means something very bad is happening. Did the vet have any idea what happened to cause this symptom?

RIP Max.


----------



## RocketHedge (Sep 22, 2009)

The vet did try to explain further, but unfortunately I was rather lost in grief at the moment.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

This is awful...I am so sorry you had to lose him at all...let alone so quickly...now *I'm* to upset to say or ask anything sensible.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss with Max. I can say that a lot of us know what you're going through. My first hedgehog, Hedgie, had developed the green urine about a couple weeks after his surgery. He passed away about a few days after that. I had my fingers crossed that it wasn't this for him. Kal said it perfect about green urine. It sucks, but it usually ends up bad regardless. Sounds to me Max had a pretty good life. He's definitley in a better place with a lot of new hedgie friends right now.


----------



## quack242 (4 mo ago)

Just recently lost our hog to liver problems. She started having green urine, and was gone in 2 days. It hurts to say, but just prepare for the worst if that happens, and don't wait for a vet appt. Go to the emergency vet immediately if your spiky baby develops green urine.


----------

